

Amazon Fire: Design Best Practices - natelam
https://developer.amazon.com/public/community/post/TxXY09CYO1CIKC/Amazon-Fire-Design-Best-Practices-for-Dynamic-Perspective

======
jcomis
I'm getting a blank page.

Is this the link that was intended?
[https://developer.amazon.com/public/solutions/devices/fire-p...](https://developer.amazon.com/public/solutions/devices/fire-
phone/overview/design-and-user-experience-guidelines-for-fire-phone) (dynamic
perspective section)

------
sergiotapia
I'm sure they've mentioned this but how will developers test their
applications? Will we have simulators for Amazon Fire apps?

-Can- we have simulators for Amazon Fire apps given that they're 3D?

~~~
jisaacks
> -Can- we have simulators for Amazon Fire apps given that they're 3D?

I am sure it could be wired up to follow the mouse as if it were a moving
head.

